

Why Google+ Looks Good: Original Macintosh Team Member Andy Hertzfeld - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/28/google-plus-design-andy-hertzfeld/

======
citizenkeys
Google's new products, including this new "Plus" thing, all remind me of the
'Star Wars' prequels: lame expensive gimmicks the audience will see right
through. Instead of showing off some fresh energetic talent, Google brings in
the guy that designed the Macintosh 30 years ago. Your powers are weak, old
man.

I'll put it in perspective: original Google = Yoda. "Google+" = Yoda... now
with a friggin' lightsaber!

Attention Google: You need a magician, not developers.

